# Baumerstellung



## hury (4. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mehrere Verzeichnissstrukturen und Inhalte Katalogisieren. Gibt es da irgendwelche Freeware Tools, die die Darstellung bzw Erstellung erleichtern? Spontan fällt mir halt eine Baumdarstellung ein, aber evtl. gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten.


Gruß, Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. März 2008)

Hallo Alex,

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was Du vor hast und welchen Umfang das hat (reiner Textinhalt?
Werden auch Grafiken verwendet? etc.), aber für einen schnellen Überblick über einfache 
Verzeichnisse eignet sich schon ein MindManagement-Tool.
Sollte es dann doch etwas umfangreicher werden, empfiehlt sich sicher Excel bzw. sogar
der Einsatz von Access oder anderer Datenbanksoftware.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## hury (4. März 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ne, das ist es nicht ganz. Mir geht es um reine Grafikdarstellung. Also ich will bestimmte Verzeichnissstrukturen einfach in eine Baumdarstellung überführen. Da reicht es, wenn die Knoten als Text dargestellt werden, nur bei den Beziehungen (Kind, Wurzel) wäre es gut, wenn die irgendwie von einander getrennt sind. Wie man es halt von einem Baum kennt.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. März 2008)

Also reicht Dir im Prinzip so eine Darstellung? http://www.aks-hu-berlin.de/was_tun_wir/Training/Culture_Mind_Map/culture-mindmap2.gif
Wenn ja, dann schau z.B. mal zu Tim Bormann, der eine Liste von kostenlosen Mind Mapping Tools erstellt hat.

Grüße


----------



## hury (4. März 2008)

Vielen Dank! Das hilft schon sehr!


----------

